# Anzo Headlight Housing Upgrade



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

First recommendation is you upgrade the wiring harness but also the HID kit. Those $50 kits really aren't very reliable. Go over on Diode Dynamics or TheRetrofitSource and get yourself a proper HID kit. It will cost you more but it will be far more reliable. Otherwise, looks like you're on the right track.


----------



## jbaker2810 (May 14, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> First recommendation is you upgrade the wiring harness but also the HID kit. Those $50 kits really aren't very reliable. Go over on Diode Dynamics or TheRetrofitSource and get yourself a proper HID kit. It will cost you more but it will be far more reliable. Otherwise, looks like you're on the right track.


Do you think the wiring harness that you made would work for this even thought the high & low beams are separated?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jbaker2810 said:


> Do you think the wiring harness that you made would work for this even thought the high & low beams are separated?


How would you connect the headlights otherwise? Wouldn't there be an adapter to the OEM harness?


----------



## jbaker2810 (May 14, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> How would you connect the headlights otherwise? Wouldn't there be an adapter to the OEM harness?


Good point. I was overthinking the process, just need to piggyback the wires in the headlight


----------

